# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تمایل به دریافت پیامک از سنجش ......... این گزینه نیست !!!!!!!!

## Delaram2357

سلام

چرا گزینه تمایل به دریافت پیامک از سنجش نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mariyana

ببخشید ثبت نام تا پایان وقت اداری پنج شنبه است یا اخر شب؟

----------


## Farshad0732

منم خواستم ثبت نام کنم این گزینه نبود و دیگه همون 27500 ریختم حساب مث اینکه غیرفعال شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Moon.Sa

فک کنم چون اخراشه داری ثبتنام میکنی ورش داشتن
من روزای اول ثبتنام کردم بود -_-

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir.Reza

برا منم داشت :/ صب کن شاید بیاد ، تا 6 اسفند مث ک تمدید کردن

----------


## Delaram2357

یعنی چی ؟ دوباره گذاشتن اون گزینه رو
من صبر ثبت نام کردم
چرا اینجوری میکنن بیشعورا
کم استرس داریم خودمون

----------

